# new cockatiel - name sugggestions



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

hello! i got a new cockatiel last night, but i cant figure out what to name it. i have pepper & spike in mind.

BTW, i thought of smokey, blackjack & shadow as well, but hubby didnt like them.

thanks!!


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Spike is a good one!  hehe He's cute!!!


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

What type of personality does he/she have?


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

hard to tell as of now. i think he's a little afraid of being in a new place...
only thing he's really done is bite me (and hard!!) when i tried handling him! LOL


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh wow, what a cutie! 

I generally don't name my birds until I see their personality and etc. There's been times where I've named the bird (Ella, my Lutino 'tiel for example) before I got it, but I like having the bird then figuring out a name. Good luck and congrats on your new 'tiel.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

How bout Spice?



Solace. said:


> Oh wow, what a cutie!
> 
> I generally don't name my birds until I see their personality and etc. There's been times where I've named the bird (Ella, my Lutino 'tiel for example) before I got it, but I like having the bird then figuring out a name. Good luck and congrats on your new 'tiel.



Heh I'm bad for naming the bird before I get it. I have a chick that just hatched and I named it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm the same, I usually have a name in mind before I get it.. thats what happened with Cheeky and Pickles. But Chips name came a fair while after I got him, because I couldnt think of something that suited him! (and I thought he was a she so his name was Pip before!)

Tickles is one of my favourite tiel names  Just a suggestion!


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Before I got Curry all I knew was that I wanted to name my futre bird after a food or a spice, and when I got him I hesitated between Popcorn and Curry, I finally chose Curry because he has a spicey personality  Don't ask me why I wanted a food/spice related name, it was just something I was obsessed with at the time lol. The cockatiel I had when I was a teenager was called Spok because he didn't have ears, so figure out the logic in that 

In the meantime though, since he likes to bite, you could always call him Nibbler or Nibbles


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

cheekyboy said:


> I'm the same, I usually have a name in mind before I get it.. thats what happened with Cheeky and Pickles. But Chips name came a fair while after I got him, because I couldnt think of something that suited him! (and I thought he was a she so his name was Pip before!)
> 
> Tickles is one of my favourite tiel names  Just a suggestion!



my 1st cockatiel was named cheeky, and i have a quaker named pickles! LOL


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

thanks everyone for the suggestions!

jc, we actually had nibbles in mind too when we were rambling off some more names...but hubby & i decided to name it spike.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really cute  and Spike is a great name  My Mom named Spike because I was having a hard time coming up with his name, I like it


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I always try names out on my birds then change it if it doesn't seem to fit. Some of my birds go through 3-4 names before I find one that I like.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Spike is very cute.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes I Have Problems Naming Birds I Had A Parrotlet That I Named Jade then changed it to Zazu. Graystar Is My First Cockatiel And Looks Just Like Your New One She Is A Pearl, Then I got a second tiel and named her Chiquita Banana And she was a cinnamon pearl pied then i had Popeye but i didn't name him, Ivory is my whiteface lutino, Vulture I named cause he look like a vulture as a baby cause his parents plucked him! I name usely by color or personality. Graystar Was A Australian Name I found on a website. And I Thought since she is gray and looks like she has stars on her that the name fit. Also Graystar Was Suppose To Be A Boy But Turns Out she is a girl.


----------

